# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Monster....Element Nutrition

## Graniteboy

OK people,Getting ready for my 3rd PH run.Very little sides on my last two other than the usual,acme, oily skin and on my first run headaches.Well what I got is Element Nutrition,Monster compounds are ....
13-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-2,5(10)-diene-17-one........25 mg(M-lmg)
2a-3a-eplithio-17a-methyl-5a-androstan-17b-ol.........10 mg(epi)
Suggested use take three times daily,with water of course. Diet is in check with 5-6 meals daily very clean.About 1 gallon of water daily,daily vitamin pack,fish oil 1200 mg and I also have Milk Thistle 240 mg and Saw Palmetto 585 mg,(do i need to take these while on cycle or wait till after?) Of course one maybe two protein drinks and day. Now my plan for pct not so clear but what i have in mind is Tamoxifen from AR-R if its good? Zinc,And Tribulus Terrestris.Now I have not bought any of the PCT i just mention but i have every thing eles on hand..So what do you guys think?Any suggests would would be nice..Good or Bad...... O my stats are ......6-1 ht
200 lbs
14% bf
And training is six days a week,working with P90x and two weight lifting days at the gym,Jogging two days a week and abs three days a week..

----------


## Graniteboy

bump....

----------


## Graniteboy

nobody down with good old fashion ph's anymore..Gonna be finishing up my cycle i am on in a few weeks and of course gonna take time off then looking to start the monster cycle.I am going to change up my workouts for this one and hit the weights fours day a week and do two days a week cardio..anybody have any thoughts?

----------


## tanewell

I just bought monster and triple threat. I'm thinking about splitting both with a friend and just taking one a day with lots of water. tell me how it works for you. Stats: 6'1 ~150. I'm hoping to gain about 15-20lbs.

----------


## Graniteboy

Yeah man must diffenetly will,but like I said I am currenty on a cycle,and I wont start this one for a few months,got to take as much time off as you do on if not a little more..That's why I was looking for some good imput as far pct.I think what i got is good but just want to hear from others........What is triple threat?(tanewell)

----------


## tanewell

alright i see. triple threat is a post cycle drug. basically a natural testosterone booster . it's supposed to get your own testosterone going by it self again after the cycle of monster.

----------


## CMonkey

I have no experience with Monster, but a proper PCT is needed. ARR's Tamox is gtg. 

I ran a 5 week Epi/Tren cycle 6 months ago. My PCT consisted of Nolva and Toremifene. This brought me back fast. The natural test boosters are crap. 

Here is what my PCT looked like:

Nolva (Tamox) : 20/20/20/20
Toremifene : 90/60/60/60

My body hates Tamox, hence the lower first week dose.

----------


## Graniteboy

Thx man for the post! What was your dose on your cycle of Epi/tren (just wondering)and did you keep your gains ?I am thinking that these are kinda close as far tren being wet gains and epi dry gains...

----------


## CMonkey

My doses were 90mg Tren and 30mg Epi every day. Gains were good went from 189 to 203. I retained a lot of water tho, I kept 7 lbs of it after everything was said and done.

My diet wasn't the best at that time. I think I could have gotten better results with less bloating. Hindsight is 20/20.

----------


## shawnmonday

hey guys..ive been looking online for this ph...where can i buy this from

----------

